# Hunting the king



## Ansgar (21. Dezember 2010)

Letztes Wochenende:

Seit Stunden hat sich nichts getan und mein Kumpel hat gerade mal die Rute wieder abgelegt und murmelt "Zeit fuer lunch". 

Ich denke noch so "Recht hat er" da knallt es in der Rute. King!! rufe ich aus. 
Die 6000er Twinpower kreischt auf und gibt widerwillig Schnur frei. Ich habe Muehe die Rute hochzuheben - da sind mindestens 8kg auf der Bremse. Aber es hilft nichts, die Rute muss hoch und ich muss mehr Druck ausueben. Der Fisch schiesst in Richtung Riff, ich halte voll dagegen. Meine Rute biegt sich voll ueber aber ich halte ihn. Der Fisch aendert die Richtung, er schwimmt auf mich zu. Hektisch kurbel ich die Schnur ein - der Fisch taucht direkt vor mir unter die ueberhangenden Steine. Ich lege mich flach hin - immer mit einem Auge auf die Wellen - und stecke die Rute so weit ich kann unter Wasser. Der Fisch schwimmt unter dem Felsueberhang durch und ich merke wie der 100Ibs twisted leader ueber die Steine gezerrt wird. Peng!!! 
100Ibs Schnur und das ging durch wie Butter...

Fuck!! 

Die ganze Aktion hat keine 30 Sekunden gedauert... Kings angeln ist wie einen fahrenden Gueterzug mit einem Blinker anzuwerfen... If it sticks you know it... :q:q:q
Ich habe ja schon viele Fische gefangen - aber Kings (Yellowtail Kingfish) ueben fuer mich die groesste Faszination aus. Es ist ein Fisch, der den Angler wirklich an die Grenze seiner Faehigkeiten bringt. 
Kontinuerlich gute Kings von den Rocks aus zu fangen ist in meinen Augen eine der groessten Herausforderungen die es gibt (Vielleicht neben Grouper und mal ausgenommen von Geschichten wie GT's auf Popper oder gejiggten Doggies oder vielleicht Papa New Guinea Black Bass fishing - aber das kann ich nicht jedes Wochenende machen).

Nicht nur, dass sie ein wirklich huebscher Fisch sind (wenn auch nicht so schoen wie Mahi Mahi oder Bluefin Trevally) - es ist diese unglaubliche Brutalitaet eines Kingie Strikes. Einen Augenblick zu spaet beim Biss? Vergiss es. Bremse falsch eingestellt? No chance. Schlechter Knoten? Peng... 

Kings don't fight fairly. Keine langen Fluchten an der Oberflaeche wie ein Tuna. Kein rummachen im Mittelwasser. Voll ins Riff. Die kuerzeste Verbindung zwischen zwei Punkten ist ein Gerade. Unter absolutem high speed. An meinem Lieblingsplatz sind das 6 Sekunden. Muss man sich mal kurz vorstellen - einfach mal lauf zaehlen: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 - Peng!!!
Bisschen spaet dran? Rute abgelegt??? Keine Chance... Don't even try... :q:q Just cut the line... :q:q

Bei einem King gibt es kein Wenn und aber. Nur wirklich perfekt eingestelltes Geraet ist gut genug. Und trotzdem landet man noch lange nicht jeden Fisch. 
King fishing ist konsequent. Jeder Fehler - und sei er noch so klein - und der King ist im Riff. 
Du weisst es. Es ist Dein Fehler. Und jeder Fehler ist irreversibel. Du hast keine Zeit die Bremse noch zu korrigieren. Du kriegst keine zweite Chance. No room for error. No room for excuses... 

Und selbst vergleichsweise kleine Kings haben unglaubliche Kraft - im Vergleich zu beispielsweise einem Hecht oder Dorsch. Einen 60er King zu landen ist an einer sagen wir mal 60gr Hechtrute unmoeglich (es sei denn man fischt vom Boot in sehr tiefem Wasser). Mein Kumpel verliert immer noch 60er Kings an seiner 30IBS Ausruestung... 

Jetzt im Sommer ist wieder die Zeit fuer Kings und naechste Woche geht es wieder los! 
Dieses Jahr werden wir hoffentlich wieder einen guten Sommer haben - so dass ich hier vielleicht mal ein paar Action shots reinstellen kann... :q:q
Vielleicht ist das ja eine interessante Abwechslung gegeben die unglaublichen Schneemassen in good old Germany...

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## NickAdams (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hunting the king*

Schöner Bericht, gut zu lesen. Gibt's auch ein paar Photos?

So long,

Nick


----------



## zanderzone (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hunting the king*

Nu weiss ich was du meinst!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tTQ05O7SE0


----------



## guifri (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hunting the king*

ES LEBT! Hurra


----------



## Ansgar (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hunting the king*



Tiagra12 schrieb:


> Kings sind doch nicht brutal ... eher handzahm ... zumindestens die vor Lord Howe Island!



naechstes Mal mal die Angel mitnehmen wuerde ich sagen... :q:q


Ok, how not to do it!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jN9lmDRKD0&feature=related

Mindestens 3 Fehler right there... Guess who won...
Bremse nicht eingestellt, Gimbal nicht an, Rolle mit zu kleiner Uebersetzung - da hilft auch die 30IBS nichts...
Wahres Wunder, dass das 40 Sekunden gedauert hat...

Cheers
A


----------



## Marlin1 (22. Dezember 2010)

*Falscher Angelplatz !*

Grüß dich Hendrik,

mache den armen Ansgar mal nicht so neidisch,
sonst muß er ja noch umziehen, Yellowtails über
Sandgrund, ist ja echt abgefahren.

Was ist denn da der beste Köder für den Endpredator ??
Wahrscheinlich Toastbrot, wirklich nicht zu glauben.

Hallo Ansgar, lange nichts von dir gelesen, macht aber 
immer Spass.

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## Ansgar (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hunting the king*

Moinsen mal wieder,

tja, die Hoffnung mit gutem Sommer hat sich soweit leider absolut nicht erfuellt... 

Ausser einem guten Tag mit 5 Kings und sonst vielen kleinen Kings und einem recht spektakulaeren Hit auf nen 3kg Salmon (glatt durchgebissen :q:q) hat sich nicht viel getan bisher...

Wenigstens letztes WE gab es mal nen 75er... Hatte aber leider keine Kamera mit, da ich alleine los war - und ausserdem ist nen 75er ja auch kein so wahnsinniger FIsch... 

Anyway, let us hope for the best in March...

Cheers
A


----------



## Ansgar (8. März 2011)

*AW: Hunting the king*

Na also, geht doch... :q:q

Kaum dass ich hier sag es geh nix knallt nem Kumpel n 1m King auf die Rute...

Warte noch auch Fotos, war aber echt ein guter Fisch. So macht es Spass...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Ansgar (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunting the king*

Na, die Fotos habe ich immer noch nicht... Hm, irgendwas laeuft da falsch.

Um die Statistik aufrecht zu erhalten: Letztes W/e gab es meinen bisher groessten (80cm), davor hatte ich glaube ich einen 65er. Meine Kumpels hatten in den letzten 6 Wochen ca 10 zwischen 50cm und 90cm. Das ist ok. Nicht berauschend, aber ok. Der 90er ist ein guter Fisch - hoffe, die Metermarke knackt nochmal... Aber ich kann mich ja nun wirklich nicht beschweren...

Cheers
Ansgar


----------

